# Finally Happened



## ms310 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well with all the economic :censored: that is going on right now, i finally lost my job! I knew it was going to be just a matter of time, but was hoping to close a few deals to help me get threw the winter. After the stock market crashed anyone looking to buy or build a home bailed and the non-existant traffic became non-existant anything. So as of Friday i get to call Marvin for a check untill i can find something else to do. 
Look out trees the 361 and myself are on the way!
Probabley wont be around here much after that, unless i can find a way to get a computer to the woods.


----------



## groundsmgr (Sep 25, 2008)

That sucks, but i know how you feel. 7 years ago I got laid off the day before my wedding, but did not find out until I got back from my honeymoon. The kicker is they knew that the layoff was coming a couple of weeks before and my:censored: boss showed up to my wedding ate the food i bought and partied and did not say a :censored: word.


----------

